# наши инстуметы и джаз



## oleg45120 (10 Фев 2014)

Друзья, хочется провести еще один опрос. Какая марка аккордеона у вас ассоциируется со стилем ДЖАЗ?


----------



## uri (10 Фев 2014)

я бы выделил не марку а несколько моделей разных фирм...ну а если конкретно фирму,так я думаю это 2 фирмы-victoria и exelsior.


----------



## oleg45120 (10 Фев 2014)

*uri*,
а какие модели?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (11 Фев 2014)

Старые Excelsior


----------



## Xzibit (12 Фев 2014)

Victoria


----------

